
VCs who miss the point of open source shouldn't fund it - CrankyBear
http://www.infoworld.com/article/3032120/open-source-tools/vcs-who-miss-the-point-of-open-source-shouldnt-fund-it.html
======
mpbm
I want to say that the important part of the article is how a startup can
incorporate open source while still having characteristics that attract
investment. That seemed to be what the authors were getting at. But it's hard
to take someone's conclusions and suggestions seriously when they make basic
due diligence errors.

------
humbedooh
Man, talk about getting your facts wrong :( Suffice it to say, the original
article on TechCrunch made me slightly angry, and thus far they have yet to
correct it.

Thanks for shining some light on the truth.

